# Williamsburg Plantation Help Needed



## siki (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello,

My husband and I will be visiting Williamsburg the first week of November. Last year we stayed at Ford's Colony, which was very nice. Unfortunately this has not become available for our dates this year. 

Williamsburg Plantation is available for our dates. How does this resort compare to Ford's Colony? What is the difference between WLM and WPN? I also noticed that some of the 2 brs have a LK and some have a full kitchen. 

Are there some rooms that have been remodeled? I thought I read that somewhere.

I'm also considering the Colonies at Williamsburg, which I understand is a new resort affiliated with the Plantation. I am having a tough time finding any reviews on that resort. I guess because it is so new. 

Any help is appreciated.
Michelle


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 10, 2010)

Have you had a chance to check the TUG Reviews?  Click on "TUG Resort Databases" in the red bar at the top of the page.

You might want to try www.tripadvisor.com for the new resort.


----------



## siki (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Denise. Yes I have checked out both of those. Tripadvisor doesn't have any reviews on the new resort.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 11, 2010)

May I suggest you look at the following t/s resorts in the Williamsburg area Greensprings Vacation Resort, Wyndham Governor's Green, King's Creek (The Cottages, The Townes, & The Estates) and the newest resort in Williamburg the Colonial Crossing of Williamsburg.

Enjoy your week in Colonial Williamsburg,VA.


----------



## Hornet441 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just returned from Manor Club. Impressed, had a great time. We stayed at Williamsburg Plantation a few years back and really enjoyed it. It was very comfortable for our family of 4. The only negative I can think of for you in Nov is you may not get to enjoy the large outdoor pool. The indoor one is a little small for a casual dip (I believe it is only a lap pool). Not sure what the difference in the 2 designations are. We had a 2 bdrm full kitchen, as I said very comfortable.
Enjoy


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 19, 2010)

The number #1 resort in Williamsburg,VA area is the Manor Club.


----------



## janej (Oct 19, 2010)

Michelle,

I have not stayed at the Plantation, but I sent friend there.  If I remember right, the partial kitchen only misses the oven.  The size of the kitchen is the same.  The partial kitchen is upstairs .  The full kitchen is downstairs.  Both units share washer/dryer located upstairs.  Friends said the resort was nice.  Colonies at Williamsburg is brand new.  I had an exchange pending so I called for info in June.  The call was answered by the Williamsburg Plantation front desk at the time.  They did not know if the pool or any amenities would be open at the new resort by July.  So I canceled my exchange.  You might want to call them now to get the update.  I think we drove by both resorts on the way to MMC.  They are all in the same general area.

Jane


----------



## pjrose (Dec 14, 2010)

janej said:


> Michelle,
> 
> I have not stayed at the Plantation, but I sent friend there.  If I remember right, the partial kitchen only misses the oven.  The size of the kitchen is the same.  The partial kitchen is upstairs .  The full kitchen is downstairs.  Both units share washer/dryer located upstairs.  Friends said the resort was nice.  Colonies at Williamsburg is brand new.  I had an exchange pending so I called for info in June.  The call was answered by the Williamsburg Plantation front desk at the time.  They did not know if the pool or any amenities would be open at the new resort by July.  So I canceled my exchange.  You might want to call them now to get the update.  I think we drove by both resorts on the way to MMC.  They are all in the same general area.
> 
> Jane



Per a call to the front desk, the Colonies pool is still not open as of Dec 2010, but you can use the pool at the Plantation.  The Colonies TS units do not have a big whirlpool tub - just a regular-size tub with whirlpool jets.

The Plantation limited kitchens consist of a bar sink and mini-fridge, while the full kitchen has everything.  The Plantation TS units have a large whirlpool tub.


----------

